# Mail und seine Anhänge



## bRainLaG (30. Juli 2010)

Ich habe ein sehr umfassendes Problem bei Mac Mail.

Problem: 
Bekomme ich eine Mail mit Anhängen wird der erste normal geladen, bei den anderen erhalte ich eine quasi leere Datei. Auf dem Mailserver jedoch sind diese Anhänge komplett vorfindbar. 

Was habe ich schon versucht:
- anderes Mailprogramm da lassen sich die Anhänge normal anzeigen
- mit anderem Mac die Mails abgerufen funktionierte auch wunderbar

Dadurch gehe ich davon aus, dass das Problem innerhalb der Mail.app von Macintosh liegen muss, und ich wollte wissen ob jemanden so ein Problem bekannt ist, und ihr eine Ahnung habt, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass die Anhänge wieder komplett normal abgerufen werden?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Brain


----------



## applefan (14. Oktober 2010)

da es relativ müsig ist, jetzt in den einstellungen rumzuforschen, würde ich mal die komplette Applikation killen und neu installieren. du kannst ja vorher deine mails sichern, dass die dir nicht verloren gehen.


----------



## AppleJU (23. Januar 2012)

Apple Mail ist super zu bedienen, aber manchmal verwende ich auch andere Programme.
Vielleicht hilft dir das.


----------

